# Bad Attack of GAS



## The_Traveler

Bad Attack of GAS
Hoping a few days without taking pictures will cure it.

I stopped by a friend's house to work with him on a bit of editing on his Cuba pictures and go to lunch. He had his camera equipment laid out on a sofa in his office for checking on batteries, etc. (We are going to Iceland next week.)

Besides a Nikon array he has 3 sony bodies ( 2  FF) and four lenses.  His new acquisitions are the 28 and 85 Zeiss Otus lenses.  What jewels these are, exquisite feel to focus ring, digital DOF gauge. Altho he has been my best friend for years, there was a temptation to give him a sharp rap on the head with a nearby tripod and take the lenses.

He is bringing them along to Iceland.

(Under my breath, I am repeating 'they are heavy' every 20 seconds until I convince myself.)


----------



## jaomul

I wouldn't mind but those lenses are useless


----------



## The_Traveler

useless?


----------



## tirediron

An 85mm Zeiss sounds like it would be a pretty sweet addition to the tickle-trunk to me!


----------



## jaomul

The_Traveler said:


> useless?



Well if you don't recognize someone trying to help you out there's no hope


----------



## tirediron

jaomul said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> useless?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you don't recognize someone trying to help you out there's no hope
Click to expand...

D'ohhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## The_Traveler

Thanks so much.
I almost spent $2000+ for lenses I can borrow for nothing.


----------



## tirediron

The_Traveler said:


> Thanks so much.
> I almost spent $2000+ for lenses I can borrow for nothing.


Well where's the fun in that???????


----------



## sashbar

Hmmm,  I am afraid your friend is not coming back from Iceland, there are some really dangerous terrains over there...
In the meantime to keep your GAS at bay I can highly recommend a Tenba DNA Messenger bag for travel. I just bought one, very very good.


----------



## The_Traveler

Which model bag did you get?


----------



## The_Traveler

Actually, I want to put a Sony FE body + two lenses and an M4/3 body with two lenses
Are we talking Model 15?

edit
Actually I just bought it.


----------



## SquarePeg

The_Traveler said:


> Actually, I want to put a Sony FE body + two lenses and an M4/3 body with two lenses
> Are we talking Model 15?
> 
> edit
> Actually I just bought it.



GAS neutralized!


----------



## The_Traveler

My old messenger bad, with a badly fitting insert, just wasn't doing the job. 
I've given my other bags away and I'm going to Iceland next Friday so I really, really need a bag.
The videos were great and I can justify it.

So there.


----------



## cherylynne1

So which model did either/both of you buy? I've been looking at Tenba bags lately. I really like the way they look, but I'm having a hard time narrowing down the choices.


----------



## The_Traveler

I bought the 15 because, when I fly, I will be carrying on Sony body, two lenses, an Olympus body, 2 lenses plus all the unreplaceable extras -  charger, toiletries, pills.
Additionally, if there is room, a change of scanties and a clean t shirt. 
To me, nothing is better, if there is a long unexpected delay in a trip, to  wash up, brush teeth and change what is sweaty and smelly.


----------



## sashbar

The_Traveler said:


> Which model bag did you get?



I have got Messenger DNA 13.  I accomodates my FUJI XT-1, 5 lenses, iPad, lots of accessories, batteries etc, and Ricoh GR. My friend has 15 for his video gear, and it was way too large for my set. 13 is too large for a day street shooting, but I find it perfect for travelling when you need to take more gear.

For two bodies with interchangeable lenses 15 is probably better.


----------



## SquarePeg

Tenba bags on sale today only at Adorama.  Just got an email saying up to 58% off.  Just a heads up.


----------



## The_Traveler

Thanks, too late. In airport waiting for my flight to Iceland.


----------



## SquarePeg

The_Traveler said:


> Thanks, too late. In airport waiting for my flight to Iceland.



Have a great trip. Can't wait to see all about it.


----------



## The_Traveler

Now in Iceland, on the northern coast in the second largest town in Iceland, Akyviri (sp?) startlingly close to the Arctic Circle. The man at the desk says that on a few days in July it might get as high as 20 Celsius.


----------



## sashbar

The_Traveler said:


> Now in Iceland, on the northern coast in the second largest town in Iceland, Akyviri (sp?) startlingly close to the Arctic Circle. The man at the desk says that on a few days in July it might get as high as 20 Celsius.



Just like England


----------



## The_Traveler

Just checked. This town, Akuyreri, is 61 miles from Arctic Circle.
(And a strong wind)


----------



## The_Traveler

From window


----------



## JonA_CT

Beautiful! One of my favorite places I've traveled -- keep trying to convince my wife to go back.


----------



## The_Traveler

this pm drove to a small town (that's all that's left) on an amazing fjord and saw the sights.) great and wonderful day.
Now sitting in the dining room and having a Viking pale ale and looking ut the window .

Northern-most town in Iceland.


Tonight we'll out late to see the aurora.


----------



## b_twill

Extremely jealous!  I have a coworker who left on Friday for Iceland also, maybe you were on the same flight!  That is on the list of places my wife and I would like to go someday.
Look forward to your pictures!


----------



## The_Traveler

Unless I lose my camera or card, not even I could screw up this scenery. Awesome scenery, frightening roads and good food.


----------



## SquarePeg

The_Traveler said:


> Unless I lose my camera or card, not even I could screw up this scenery. Awesome scenery, frightening roads and good food.



Very similar to what I said about Hawaii!


----------



## The_Traveler

Just on from freezing my nose, toes and fingers while shooting the northern lights. Got a few and then retreated to car while my friend shot away. If he dies of the cold, the loss of a friend will be tempered by the fact I get his gear. 

Had fabulous dinner of lamb filets, roasted veggies with a dessert of chocolate lava cake and home made ice cream while watching the fishing boats chug home in the harbor.


----------



## The_Traveler

Bad iPad photo but, in real life, frightening and glorious and cold


----------

